# Pompano Limit at Navarre this afternoon



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

waves subsided some and water was clearing.. the surf cam showed wave forecast to be aggressive.. so I got out there about noon...



fish were scattered.. but always inside the bar and usually to the W of a break in the bar.. one exception where I did catch 2 Pompano...



only by-catch was a puppy drum.. all fish were 13-14"... except the 7th that I released.. still 12.5"..



my thoughts on fishing a day like this are:



the surf had been very rough for a couple of days.. and the fish probably had a hard time getting inside the bar... I feel that when the waves diminish the fish come to find the scraps.. just my theory..


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Based on your results, I'd buy your theory in a heartbeat.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

makes sense, I really want to get out there and catch some pomps...


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

RICKSHAW you nailing anymore pompano? It was nice meeting you the other day. I hope you enjoy the reel.


----------



## Jasooon (Jun 4, 2008)

Your theory is dead on dude thats the secret to catch pompano all year around. Ive been doing this for years I thought I was the only one that knew that. THE DAY AFTER BIG SURF REDFISH AND POMPANO ABSOLUTELY RAVAGE THE BANKS AND FEAST. ALL YOU NEED IS 10 LB BRAID AND MY FAVORITE HOMEMADE POMP JIG. JUST 2 MORE WEEKS AND ITS ON


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

You've got it figured out, nice job.


----------

